# Doepfer LMK2+ Keyboard issue



## Justin Miller (Mar 8, 2016)

Hey guys, has anyone else ever run into the issue with this keyboard where one key stops working? I've tried just about everything except taking the unit apart and cleaning the key--they don't make this very accessible unfortunately :(


----------



## Jason_D (Mar 8, 2016)

http://homerecording.com/bbs/equipm...lp-268410/?s=912e2acd561d403019e9ea2ad292d296

This might help.


----------



## Justin Miller (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks! This should help a lot. :D


----------



## dannthr (Mar 11, 2016)

Our LMK4+ did experience diminished responsiveness after 3 years of abuse by student beat-makers slamming the middle C range (localized to that octave), but never one key.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Mar 13, 2016)

I strongly recommend that you don't take it apart yourself to clean the contact. Just take it to a shop. Over the summer I was working with a composer who has a StudioLogic with the same Fatar keybed which had some notes that weren't working (bottom 3 notes). We decided to take it apart to clean it. Every time we put it all back together (over 100 screws) a different note would stop working or some notes would only trigger the highest velocity. I think we took it apart 4 times to try to get it working (and were meticulous to make sure all of the tiny rubber pins were perfectly put in). In the last time we put it back together 1 note wasn't working so the composer decided to go back to his Yamaha and is now looking into getting the Doepfer PK88.


----------



## Ethos (Mar 13, 2016)

I took mine apart... and built it into my desk!


----------



## lendellb (Apr 27, 2019)

Ethos said:


> I took mine apart... and built it into my desk!


Was this challenging to build into the desk? Any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## munician (Apr 27, 2019)

I've had that issue regularly with my LMK2+...
By now I have the taking-apart-cleaning-put-it-back-together-routine down to about half an hour, but it's still annoying. It isn't actually that hard, just watch out to connect all the wiring the same way it was - I know, that sounds like a stupid advice, but it's really easy to get confused, because you can't see - and reach - the damn connectors very well.

I clean the little rubber thingie with canned air and it works fine until....

I've brought it to Doepfer more than once because I live only about half an hour from them but that didn't do more than I can accomplish myself.
I've tried many other controllers but for some reason or another I still like Doepfer the best. Which doesn't mean that I curse the thing every once in a while.

And composing without a C#2 isn't really an option. I've tried....


----------

